# Do I really want to get into the rhinestone business?



## treadhead

Ok....so I've been reading lots of posts and watching videos for weeks now about the various aspects of the rhinestone business. I think I have a general understanding of the process and various ways of making the templates and transfers and already do garment decorating using screen printing, t-shirt vinyl and plastisol transfers and already have the basic equipment (vinyl cutter, heat press and CorelDraw).

I am very intrigued by the possibilities and think it would be a great fit to our existing business and something I believe my wife could do and would love doing once she got the hang of it.

BUT...two things are keeping me from making the leap. 1) Do people really pay $25 to $60 for a rhinestone shirt? and 2) How long is this "thing" really going to last?

We live in a small town in MS and I can't imagine folks paying that much for a t-shirt. It's a hard sell getting them to pay $15 for a 4-color / 2-sided screen printed t-shirt! I realize that there are many parts of the country where they can get those prices and I'm not saying I need those price levels to make it profitable but can I realistically expect to get at least $20 to $25 for a rhinestone t-shirt??? Will it be worth it if I can only get $15 to $20 per shirt? 

Then I wonder if I'm too late to the party and the market is already gettting saturated? To be honest, I don't really see many people in my area doing this so perhaps not. 

Finally...if I do decide to make the leap.....custom or stock?? Custom always brings more $$$ but again....how much will they be willing to pay in a small town? And should I make a bunch of stock templates of various designs vs. just ordering stock designs from someplace like ProWorld?

I know there are many of you out there doing very well in the business so I would appreciate thoughts you care to share along these lines. I like the idea....I believe I have the skill and necessary understanding to make it work....BUT can I sell it??


----------



## DivineBling

Hi John...
You have put a lot of thought into this, which is very good. You want to explore all of your options.

First question - Yes, people will really spend $25-$35 for a rhinestone shirt. It's different than screen print because rhinestone shirts are more of an emotional purchase. People get so excited over rhinestones. It's crazy! If you have people who don't want to spend more than $20 for a shirt, then be sure to keep several designs with a low stone count and all clear rhinestones, which are the least expensive. That will keep your cost down and you can still pull a nice profit. I sell to schools much lower than I would sell to the end buyer because schools want to make money, too. That way you can get a large order and just crank the shirts out.

Custom vs Stock - That's going to have to be up to you and your own personal preference for how you run your business. I find that the custom always sells better and at a higher price, even with a lower stone count. For stock designs such as the sports mom or cute phrases, you can still customize them so that they're unique and sell them that way.

You have most certainly not missed the party! In my town, there are TONS of rhinestoners and I'm grateful for them! There is still plenty of business to go around for all of us! Like I said, people get all excited when they see any bling at all! If you don't have much competition and there isn't much in the way of bling in your area, you'll be the most popular shop in town once people get wind of what you're doing!

As far as how this thing will last, I don't see any sign of it slowing down any time soon at all! In fact, it seems to only be picking up! No matter how many new rhinestoners pop up, there are more and more customers. 

So jump on in! The water's warm and we'd love to have you!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Why don't you order a few transfers from ProWorld or one of the many rhinestoners here on the forum, press them on a few shirts and see what your response is? A number of variables go into a pricing structure, but rhinestones have a higher perceived value just as embroidery has a higher perceived value.


----------



## BML Builder

I have to agree with Stephanie. We live outside a decent size city but we see more of the bling in the out lying small towns. The schools in the small towns love the bling to support their teams and the cheerleaders and gymnastic girls and even the guys love the bling and sparkle. We have been working with a cheerleading and gymnastic gym and when given the choice they all seem to love the bling a lot more than the normal print. The rhinestones, glitter, reflective, and holographic seem to be the first choice when given those options!! I would try just putting a little of it out, maybe just start with some stock designs and see how it goes. I would be willing to bet it will go over great and you will be expanding quickly. I think the only reason you aren't seeing much of it in your area is just because it is not available yet.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Look at the horse related events in your area and I think you will find a lot of rhinestone business. A Facebook Friend is in MS this week at some horse event and she took a trailer load of decorated tack, much it with rhinestones, to sell or that she had sold and was delivering. And her stuff is pricey. If they will pay her prices to decorate their horse they will pay $25 + for a rhinestone tee.


----------



## allhamps

John, the bling business probably has as many facets as those little stones themselves. Go slow, and don't get caught up in trying to sell that $35 shirt. I've been doing this for 5+ years and have NEVER sold a $35 dollar shirt.

Know your base of purchasers, know what it is you want to do, find your niche and be the best at it in quality, service and price.

I started out trying to sell shirts with "my" designs on them. Well after a while, it occured to me that people don't always like what I like, so picking out or making "general" designs just did not work for me, so I started trying to find unique items or things to "bling". I started touching those people who normally went with screen printing and started showing them the same designs in bling. Voila, the custom designs, even if it's a remake

Supplier or seller? Remember that what you can ultimately charge for an item will depend on your available purchasers, AND your supply stream. If you're paying high prices for your supplies, then you have to charge high prices to make a profit. I spent a few years researching, testing, trying and sometimes loosing thousands, to find a decent import supplier so I could get great stones at a great price, and thus be able to have more reasonable prices on even custom designs in my area, so as to bring in the business. I don't sell a $25 or $30 shirt, but I am able to make the same profit margin on a $15-$20 shirt. *Whereever you get your stones, make sure they are quality. They don't have to be Swavorski, but nothing kills business faster than a dull stone or one that can't survive the washing machine.*

And that's IF you want to make the shirts!! I prefer to be the transfer supplier, and let someone else worry about the cost of the shirt, the labor to press it, and the heat coming off that press. 90% of what I do is transfers only, and it's not inconceivable to sell a $15-$20 custom transfer.

Don't be run of the mill if you want to do this. I'm not knocking those places that stock up on the "typical" rhinestone transfers, but obviously, you can find those exact same designs all over the internet. So what would make some one buy them from you, unless you can sell them for pennies, which is not going to make you money. As mentioned in another answer, make your items "special". You can customize even some of the stock transfers by adding some things, or even taking away or replacing parts of it. Find a new or interesting font to use when doing names or other types of personalization.

Feel you way through this. Some great suggestions have been give to test the waters. Start out with a few embellishments on some of your other types of work, get a few stock designs, maybe even get a template or two made for some original design ideas you may have and put them out there. If you have a location where you actually are interacting with customers, ASK them if they had the opportunity to get bling designs, what would they be most interested in.

After having said ALL of that, I think there is enough bling appeal out there for you to join in, you just want to make it work for you and everything you are trying to do with your business.. Nothing right, nothing wrong, just what makes a good fit for you.


----------



## proworlded

In a nutshell...if you are not offering rhinestone designs you are missing out on a huge segment of the imprinted sportswear business. Not to mention one one the most profitable at the retail level.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I live in a little southern town in TN and I have so much to do that I hardly have time to breathe... I haven't sold a shirt for less than $30 in the past 2 years and this is using Korean stones. I just did 2 big orders where they paid $60 per shirt for a couple of music events, I live close to where they had Bonnaroo and the Country Music Festival was in Nashville... I get a lot of business out of other areas/states, not just where I live.


----------



## DivineBling

Wow Paula! That's great!! I love to hear stuff like that. Super encouraging for someone looking to get started!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

DivineBling said:


> Wow Paula! That's great!! I love to hear stuff like that. Super encouraging for someone looking to get started!


Thank you..

What people just starting out need to remember is that it's going to take a little bit to get built up. In most cases it's not going to happen over night. It has taken me almost 2 years to get to the point where I am now and it is steadily growing. I have built up a base of repeat customers and that is important also. Don't get discouraged, if you keep at it and get your name out there you will get business. Try to offer something that no one else has too. Bling out your vehicle, that is the best free advertisement you can ever have. I have just added doing vinyl lettering for autos, signs & apparel this year and it has been a great added feature. It is enough to keep my son and grandson busy.. they are out doing an install right now.


----------



## treadhead

I've been reading the replys but haven't had a chance to respond until now.....BUSY...BUSY! LOL

I really appreciate all of the responses from everybody. Many valid points and nothing to discourage my interest. I don't expect for it to be a big money maker right off the bat as long as I can at least recover my iniitial investment in supplies and equipment required to get started in a reasonable amount of time.....worst case scenario.

We don't have a storefront but do have a couple lines of "girly" shirts that we sell wholesale and also consign them to a couple local stores...one by our local school. So, I think there is certainly opportunity to put some stuff out there to see what the response is. I will explore putting out school themed designs and window decals at the store near the school for sure. I am also thinking of adding bling to several of our current designs as an alternative at a higher price point. Although there are MANY competitors for the screen printed "girly" designs....I don't know of any of them that are blinged out in rhinestores or other special effects vinyl so that may be worth exploring as well.

Now I need to decide on what software and startup package will be best. Looks like I will be doing some more research!

Thanks guys!


----------



## kirbymurphy

lizziemaxine said:


> Look at the horse related events in your area and I think you will find a lot of rhinestone business. A Facebook Friend is in MS this week at some horse event and she took a trailer load of decorated tack, much it with rhinestones, to sell or that she had sold and was delivering. And her stuff is pricey. If they will pay her prices to decorate their horse they will pay $25 + for a rhinestone tee.


That was pretty smart. People with horses generally have a higher disposable income than most folks. They are more prone to impulse buys.

Rhinestones are a bit pricey so it wouldn't do to market at say a YMCA lot sale or garage sale. People at flea markets are bargain hunters.

Niche markets are everywhere, just gotta dig and find them.


----------



## sjidohair

John, 

I agree, With everything everyone has said but I think the most important is what Carol Said, 

Find your niche, go slow,, until you know what is wanted in your area. Then go get em, John.

I do every part of this business from Custom Transfers to the End Retail and Wholesale Finished Garments. Start with one area and see what people want, that will tell you in which direction to drive your Company.

We will be here to help you every step of the Way. 

Every day each part of my Business grows above what the day before brought,. but you have to work it as well.

Start some mentioning to your customers you are considering Rhinestone Decoration and watch their response.

I would also do like Boomer suggested start with a few Transfers , templates and see if you like the whole process..

I know that this is what I was Born to do,, and once my hands started handsetting stone patterns years ago,, I was hooked,, then i took it to the next level and started with Templates,, and oh my gosh,, I will do this for the rest of my life.. I am addicted to Rhinestones and Bling, 

Sandy Jo


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey John, Everyone has good points here. It's all about finding a nitch and something that works for you and your customers. We focus on sports and Mom's. We never sell rhinestone shirts for under $30.00 and go up to $65.00 per. We have never bought a stock transfer and have always made our own designs to be unique. For the basic Mom designs we always have add-on's that are huge. Adding custom Names and numbers to the shirt in all bling can add up to an additional $5.00 to $25.00 on a shirt. We just worked a sporting event last week and sold about 23 custom bling shirts ranging from $30.00-$55.00, 12 Rhinestone Decals, and over 20 custom vinyl decals in just 8 hours. We had over $1,200 in sales for the day at the event. Not a bad Saturday if you ask me. The big thing is to have a variety and make it custom. For the shirts we were able to over over 15 different sports designs with the sports package. That is big in that even though it was a baseball tournament, we actually also sold shirts for Dance, Cheer, Softball, Soccer, football and lacrosse. Remember, those Mom's have other kids and don't want them to feel left out at their events. 

Also, Your quality and customer service is Huge as you know. We did a few shirts for some Major League Baseball Wive's last year for their son's little league. We'll they loved the shirts so much that there referred the other wive's and so on. We now make custom bling shirts for over 20 MLB Wive's, 10 NFL Wive's and a few NBA and NHL for all of their Kid's teams. It just keeps spreading if you make them happy. 

So if you ask me, it is a no brainer to get into rhinestones! It requires hard work and some learning. But, if you put forth some effort, the pay-off can be great! 

Their are many members here willing to help you with any questions and help you get started. Good luck and let me know if I can help you at all. 

Welcome to the Rhinestone World! you'll love it!

Matt


----------



## Riph

This is a good thread with great insights - thanks to all who have contributed.

I want to add new decorating capabilities to my embroidery business. Initially I was excited about rhinestones, and other heat transfer technologies.

I live in a small western tourist/ski town, with a very "cowboy/wild west" flavor. I went all over the downtown stores scouting .., and the only bling I found was in the very high end clothiers that are selling expensive western wear, and mostly on jeans. None of the T-shirt shops or other souvenier shops had any. That sort of blew my mind. I guess bling just hasn't hit here. 

So, now I wonder if it is an untapped market, or that it just isn't at the right price point for the mainstream, or what. Regardless, the scouting was very educational. I'm glad I didn't rush into it. I will keep monitoring it, and learning. Maybe I'll get a heat press and try some purchased transfers to test the market. I will certainly follow up on the "horse" crowd.

Any other ideas how test this market?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Riph said:


> This is a good thread with great insights - thanks to all who have contributed.
> 
> I want to add new decorating capabilities to my embroidery business. Initially I was excited about rhinestones, and other heat transfer technologies.
> 
> I live in a small western tourist/ski town, with a very "cowboy/wild west" flavor. I went all over the downtown stores scouting .., and the only bling I found was in the very high end clothiers that are selling expensive western wear, and mostly on jeans. None of the T-shirt shops or other souvenier shops had any. That sort of blew my mind. I guess bling just hasn't hit here.
> 
> So, now I wonder if it is an untapped market, or that it just isn't at the right price point for the mainstream, or what. Regardless, the scouting was very educational. I'm glad I didn't rush into it. I will keep monitoring it, and learning. Maybe I'll get a heat press and try some purchased transfers to test the market. I will certainly follow up on the "horse" crowd.
> 
> Any other ideas how test this market?


Decorate some shirts and wear them everywhere you go. If people like them they will comment and ask you where you got the shirt.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That is is Jane. My wife wear's a new design everytime we go somewhere and gets comments all the time! Anytime we go to the mall we hand out 5-10 business cards. Great free advertising!

Matt


----------



## treadhead

I'm back....lol.

You guys have given me lots of great ideas and things to think about. I've decided to work with somebody to help create some window decals in rhinestone for a local school to see how that goes....with school starting pretty soon I think the timeing is good. Also, I am going to have one of our popular screenprinted designs blinged out to see what kind of response we get as well. 

Initially, i will work with them to create the designs and just buy the transfers from them and if things go well my plans are to move towards purchasing the templates and getting setup to do my own work. Of course, my intent is to purchase my start-up supplies and materials from this person who has been gracious enough to offer their help. 

Thanks again everybody...I feel good about this decision so we'll see how it goes!

John


----------



## tee09

Hope everything goes well, keep us posted


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome John! Good luck and let us know if you have any questions. 

Matt


----------



## valleyboy_1

I want to do something different and hand out business cards with rhinestones on them. My company name, logo, and contact in rhinestones on a glossy back card. You guys think its a good idea?


----------



## GlinTees

I tried putting rhinestones on my cards and they don't stack very well. I can only put three in my business card case. Plus, the glue squishes out and around the stone and doesn't look very cute.


----------



## allhamps

valleyboy_1 said:


> I want to do something different and hand out business cards with rhinestones on them. My company name, logo, and contact in rhinestones on a glossy back card. You guys think its a good idea?


Glossy cards will not work. You will have to use the matt cards so that the glue will stick. Also you are only working with a small area so a small accent feature would serve best


----------



## rhinestonetransf

We make our color cards out of 8 1/2 x 11 Business card stock and the stones apply great. He is right that the gloss coating prevents the glue from adhere to the paper. I think it is a great idea to pass out business cards with some stones on it. That way they will always know your business card from the others!

Good Luck

Scott


----------



## valleyboy_1

Can you post pics of your cards, I never seen business cards that size. Thanks


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## BML Builder

I don't think he means that the business cards are 8 1/2 X 11, but it has 10 business cards on each sheet of 8 1/2 X 11 sheet. This would be an example of some. Avery® Inkjet Business Cards, White, 2" x 3 1/2", 250/Cards | Staples®


----------



## valleyboy_1

Oooh Okay! Got Cha! Thanks for the reply marilyn, It would still be nice to see pics of them.


----------



## cleverkathy

I know this is an older post but I am just getting there, starting out adding rhinestone shirts to my embroidery business. I have a customer who wants 25 shirts with a custom design and I have no idea where to start. All the ones I have looked at have 50 minimum. I am reading everything I can find on the forum.

CleverKathy in La Conner, WA
CleverKathy Designs


----------

